# Help! Period issues and the Pill



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm really annoyed with this problem I'm having and hope someone here can help:

  	I was on birth control for about 7 years. Then I decided to take a break from it last December. My period got a bit messed up after that but still nothing out of ordinary. Then last Friday, I started taking the pill again as I wanted to skip my period this past week (I was supposed to be on vacation and my period was supposed to start during that time). So I took the first pill in the set on Friday, and like an hour later I start seeing spots. This continued till Tuesday and after that I actually started my period :/ Now it's been 5 days and there has not been a sign of my period slowing down. I talked to a pharmacist about it and she told me since I didn't want to be on BC anymore, I should just stop taking the pills (which I did, so I only took the first 6 really).

  	I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced this and knows when the heck my period will stop! Obviousely this is also accompanied by cramps and mood swings which is not helping since I'm already stressed out at work. I've started to worry that I will have a period forever :/

  	HELP!


----------



## kanne (Mar 19, 2011)

When you being taking the pill, the majority of the time (it doesn't really matter if you don't, except that things like this might happen), you begin with the active tablets at the end of a menstrual cycle (because of the changes that the hormone causes to your endometrium, the idea is that there is as little endometrium left in your uterus so there's nowhere for eggs to implant. That's why periods get "lighter" when you're on the pill). It wouldn't really work to "suppress" a period by starting to take the tablets only when your period is due. It just sounds like you're having your normal period, but I don't know what's normal for you. If the bleeding is concerning you, unusual for you or seems to be lasting for too long, see your doctor.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks, no my normal period is much shorter, usually 4 days with the 5th day just spotting. I talked to a doctor friend who said it should stop by today as my body is just confused being on/off with the pill. Let's hope it's true coz i'm getting tired of this :/


----------

